# Grin-zilla ???



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I dont consider myself an expert on possums...heck, I've only caught 2 or 3 _(hundred)_ on my canine line, so I want to run this past you guys.... 

I caught one this morning that seems big...real big. I just put him on the digital fish scale and he is 12-1/2 pounds. 

I dont imagine alot people have wieghed their possums, but if you have...lemme know how this compares.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds big to me but what do I know!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

ottertrapper said:


> Sounds big to me but what do I know!


Aint no possums in da Yoopee...you cant vote! :evil:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ill have to start weighing them. we have caught 3 in the last 3 days.... but we caught 2 montsers earlier this year haha am i bragging about that?...i really wasnt i swear... im not good at judging weight though so i wont even try. good work on the grinner though haha:lol: 
-Hawk


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds like the one I got 2 days ago, filled up the whole inside of a **** cage trap. big male, put him on a fox stretcher.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never thought to weigh one of those rascals. 

Seems like a new organization is in order, the Commemoritive Oppossums of Michigan. COP. 

I'd say till it becomes organized, you should be the top dog in the COP listings. 

Lets see, what other categories can there be?

Most ragged ear.
Shortest tail.
Longest tail.
Worst smelling. 
Most killed by one car.

This could get fun.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I've got one around here that might just give you a run for the title. :evil: 
I have one of the largest Havahart traps (intended to keep stink kitties away from my dogs) but there is a HUGE possum that keeps tripping the trap. He/she is so big that the trap door just hits and it backs out from underneath. The neighbor feeds the squirrels ear corn year round and we have some of the fattest critters in this neighborhood that you'll find anywhere ! I've seen a **** that might make book !! :lol: 

Had no clue what was setting the traps off until a neighbor told me he saw the culprit one moring on his way to work while it was in action. I did recently see the south end of a big one heading north when I let the dogs out. (And the trap was sprung yet again) 

If I get 'em....I'll weigh 'em :SHOCKED:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Northcountry said:


> Aint no possums in da Yoopee...you cant vote! :evil:



And we like it that way. Keep those egg eaters down there. !!!

:lol:


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

Yes, a 12# opossum is really big. I hope you have it skinned and stretched. They definitely has some nice fur this time of the year!

Every once and while you catch a really heavy weight skunk or opossum. I believe the lastest skunk I ever caught weighed in at about 10#.

Must be these guys have been camping out at a dead deer carcass for most of the fall, to put on all that weigh :evil: .

Once caught a really huge male mink. I investigated what he had been eating and found large chunks of venison in its stomach! Go figure! I never thought a mink would feast on venison. But evidence was undisputable.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't know how much mine weighed, but I caught my largest grinner ever this year as well. I don't skin them, but this one had to be skinned. I fleshed and stretched it and put it on a 8" wood **** board. It measure out to 33" which is a 2 or 3xl ****. I should have weighed him I guess. 
Must be the year of the GRINNER:lol:


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Frosty....

Their leather is thin like waxed paper, isnt it? Must be why they arent highly valued in the fur market. I think the fur would be nice if the guard hairs were shaved. 

Somebody has to come up with a use for these things...there sure is a plentiful supply.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Northcountry said:


> Frosty....
> 
> Their leather is thin like waxed paper, isnt it? Must be why they arent highly valued in the fur market. I think the fur would be nice if the guard hairs were shaved.
> 
> Somebody has to come up with a use for these things...there sure is a plentiful supply.


Fly dunkers like them. Especially the winter ones. The hair at the tail makes for nice streamers.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

gunrod said:


> The hair at the tail makes for nice streamers.


What hair on the tail? You must be tying bare-hook streamers! :evil:


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

How 'bout a pic ????


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes the skin is extremely thin and you lose alot of hair when you flesh one. I have only fleshed two in my life, but I used to skin the heck out of them when I was a kid. I sold them in the green for a couple bucks each and that was my Christmas money. I think a person is better off selling those things in the green. Let me know what size board you put yours on and how long he stretches out. I think it would have been fun at the beginning of the season to see who traps the larges grinner. Everyone anti's up $5.00 and at the end of the season the winner gets the money and the butt end of all the jokes for the rest of the year. :lol:


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

ran over one last night coming home .


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

here's a pic of my grin-zilla, behind him is a drawer from my metal cabinet which is about 15" long.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

11 3/4 pounder this morning.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

12 pounds.......wow......I'd bet my toss average would really suffer if I was getting 11 or 12 pounders:lol:


----------

